

JavaScript animation with Famo.us - TomSawyer
http://blog.percolatestudio.com/engineering/the-future-of-javascript-animation-with-famous/

======
pedalpete
Thanks for sharing this. I watched most of the launch cast of Famo.us, and
walked away not really understanding what made it special. I thought it was
all just a bunch of hype, and am still waiting to be convinced otherwise, but
laying out how it works and why give me some hope that it can live up to
expectations.

